# Ridgid DVD Base



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone looked into this? They want like $1,400 bucks for it. I was looking and i could get the Sony Dvdirect which is what ridgid is using BTW, for $183 for the Dvdirect MC5 or Dvdirect MC10 ( the newer model ) for like $280. seems like ridgid is tacking WAY to much on for the cover they put on it and the battery pack.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Ridge takes way to much on a lot of their stuff. When they started to brand the Deep Sea SeaSnake as their own the price doubled.


----------

